# Poor little VT from Petsmart :(



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So last time I went to Petsmart, I got Murdoc and Stu. I saw this guy but he looked as if he were about to die and I didn't want to stress him out any more than he already was. So, I told myself next time I went to Petsmart and he was there, I would get him. 

And here he is.
One inch, his body is... so maybe in total an inch and a half including his fins, looking like he's starting to pinecone... it's a little blurry, but his scales aren't sticking to his body like a normal betta's does. I hope he makes it. Sorry for the white stuff on the glass. Scratches/tape goo left over. There's no use is taking more than one pic of him, because he just stays there, sitting. His gill (under his head) is deformed, he might have a growing tumor on his lip (little white bump.) 

I hope he makes it.... 










Edit- by the way, I used flash, so his color is more of a grey-ish blue, more grey than anything.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry, had to add since it wouldn't let me edit anymore.

He's swimming around a teeny bit, tried to catch a pellet I had in there for him (but couldn't), his eyes are too small for his head (when he looks around, there's space in his eye sockets) and the sides of him are pineconing a bit too. I put a bit of salt in there for him, but didn't stir it because it would have stressed him out. I'm letting it dissolve.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Poor baby...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If he looks like he's pineconing it might be best to go ahead and put him out of his misery. Poor guy, who knows how long he's been suffering.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, gosh... I don't know if I could do that. How do you euthanize a betta?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh noz  Try PMing Oldfishlady, she may know what to do. She's good in these emergencies.
Hope he gets better!


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Awww, it's so hard to see all those bettas in the stores just wasting away. I did the EXACT same thing with a female betta I saw at the petstore once. She was really cute and sad looking the first week I saw her. I told myself if she was still there the next week, I should get her cuz no one would, and so I did... But she was ill too, and lethargic. She never ate for a week when I had her and she barely moved. I tried salt, but I think the salt ultimately stressed her out, and she passed away over night...
It's the hardest thing, seeing those fish at the store, because it's our natural tendency to try to play hero and save them all. But ill breeding and poor conditions often makes it difficult to save them... I hope this little guy makes it! He's so cute! Tiny eyes XD


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/how-humanely-euthanize-fish-698/



Betta Slave said:


> Oh, gosh... I don't know if I could do that. How do you euthanize a betta?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you.  
I don't know if I can do this. He's blowing bubbles already, and I made a mistake, he's just painfully bony, his spine is sticking out, making the scales along his spine LOOKING LIKE they're sticking out too. He's hopeful. I think he wants to live. It's really just the scales on the top of his spine behind his dorsal fin that are raising, a few before it too. He's gained some color as well. 

Gah, I don't know what to do. :-(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If he seems to be improving then give him a chance. He could turn it around.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, that's what I am thinking. Thank you.

Oh, I think I'm going to name him Buggle. I don't know why lol. He just has such a big, bobbly head compared to his body.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay for the getting better betta!


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Ja, definitely give him a chance n.n You'd be surprised. All fish need is a good will to live and they can pull through. My fish was once on the very verge of death, but with verbal encouragement, he managed to pull through when it looked like he was a gonner for sure! 



Betta Slave said:


> Thank you.
> I don't know if I can do this. He's blowing bubbles already, and I made a mistake, he's just painfully bony, his spine is sticking out, making the scales along his spine LOOKING LIKE they're sticking out too. He's hopeful. I think he wants to live. It's really just the scales on the top of his spine behind his dorsal fin that are raising, a few before it too. He's gained some color as well.
> 
> Gah, I don't know what to do. :-(


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Update-
I think his scales have gone down a bit! He's looking much better. Still breathing heavily, but I'm guessing that's because of his deformed gill. He's swimming, working on a (small) bubblenest, and even he's even flared his gills, but not completely open(though not his fins, those are still kept clamped). He's not afraid of me at all. 
I'm glad I got him. :tongue: he's not eating yet, but he's a fighter, and I'm quite sure he'll heal up well.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

HOORAY! :blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that's great, it sounds like he's well on his way to a full recovery


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Aw I'm so glad to hear! I'll keep him in my prayers!!! n.n Looks like you got him just in time!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

That sounds great ! Can you post a pic update?! This thread definitely caught my attention because in the picture of him you posted... he looked so much like Venus before he died... I'm so glad your guy is doing better! That's awesome


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I`ll post some pics tomorrow, it`s getting pretty late here and I shouldn`t go downstairs when everyone`s sleeping. 

Thank you all for your concern!


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

oh good to hear!!!!!!!!! im glad he is doing better!!!!!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Go Buggle!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alrighty, update pics. I hope they show his color, he has some blue, purple and red on him a little now, and he's definitely darker.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's looking better :-D

Watch how much you feed him, with him being so skinny it can cause major issues. Feed him like 1 pellet 3 times a day or one blood worm three times a day, etc. If you can try to get some New Life Spectrum grow or Attinson's Betta Pro, they are both very good pellets and will help him pack on the pounds (or grams LOL) the NLS Grow is especially good. That's what I'm feeding Lee right now who was starved to death before he was rescued.

I think if he makes it through the first 24 hours he has a good chance of making it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Go Buggle! His color looks better. He's really sweet looking with those big eyes. Poor lil guy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both 

I've put some pellets in there for him, but he's refusing to eat them. In a few days I hope he will. 

It's a tie between Buggle and Buggsie.... or Buggsie will just be his nickname lol.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

*Keep a close watch on him*

My opinion is to keep a close eye on him, and see how he does over the next few days. I got 3 Male Betta's from Petsmart, a really peppy Crowntail, and 2 regular ones, 1 of which looked kinda sickly. The one that was sickly or crippled looking is the only one that lived and so I got 3 others from another petstore called Animal Jungle, I have a half-moon, double-tail half-moon, and a dragonscale. The sickly one eats when I feed my betta's (I also have 10 females in a larger tank) and he'll swim around a lil bit every now and then, he always looks like he's a bit crippled when he swims but he's perked up so much after I bought him. He looks like he may be crippled permanently but doesn't show any signs of suffering so I take good care of him. Depending on the betta, you can usually tell if they want to live or if they've given up. Just keep a close eye on him for a few days and see if he perks up, if not, well, I guess euphanization...


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Give him a chance, poor guy looks so thin.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww, poor little fish. my betta, riley, (the one in the picture) was a walmart rescue. i'll have had him for six months on thursday! i didn't think he'd make it two months, as walmart bettas are not usually healthy. but he's the picture of health! i think buggle will make it! do you have a heater in his tank? turning the temp up to 85 and adding aquarium salt may help! get well soon, buggle!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all! 

He's swimming around a lot, has a big bubblenest, and flaring (but his fins are still clamped. Hmm.)
I don't need a heater here in the summer, it's really hot. And he does have aquarium salt in his tank.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Good for you for rescuing him! Best of luck!


----------

